# My 1st Fursona



## Ryuu (Apr 14, 2012)

*Ryuu, The wolf draco*

This is the Fursona of Ryuu Herishoto-Weil. He is 26 years old. Sit back and enjoy the read. 


People Ask "What's his species?"

 Well, This is where things get complicated. You see he is mostly a black North American Wolf, but has some; Dragon, Fox and some Owl in there too, but have not figured out from where yet.His family history is a very interesting one that i plan on getting further into someday. I will update this thread as i find out more! 

  Length: 5' 11"

Weight:  155-160 Lbs 

"what he look like?"

  Lets start out up top  He has a Wolf of a head. Very perky ears that are always moving around to listen and He has Slightly larger than a normal wolf's ears. So good luck sneaking around at night without him hearing! His eyes change color with his mood, and this is his downfall. His always blue eyes during the days, turn to a chill yellow at night. Red when mad ect. because of this he has learned to be a little shy. but keep on him he will come around. LOL ok, back to the details again...  

His fur, Well groomed, shorter fur. (OMG. Whys its so cold.) <-- going to kill m,lalaknanx.x,
haha his "hair" hangs down a little into his eyes. he has a odd fashion scence that is always in, but not sure how. His arms are a little built, not too much but enough He after all might have to push his race car home..  moving down he has abs that you can feel through the fur on his stomach. His wings are slightly longer than his arms and the last 3 feathers on his wings are dyed Pink, Purple and Bright green. The wings are About 3" longer than his arms  as we measured the other day! He has a black tail that has a white tip, and a thin ring of orange in between it and the rest of the tail.


He can fly, but only does when its nice outside.unless crazy. then well yep. He loves the feeling of flight. 
 Behavior and Personality:

Ryuu is a crazy guy, Not afraid of going a little over the edge to tell others about things he feels strongly about. He Used to be so innocent, like a sponge. Well all that we have fed him is coming back. He has a rebel side for sure. After a relationship of a year.... bam. gone. things happen. cheating happens. he changed after that. He is very laid back now, kind of shy. but he's still there. its just a new layer.  


 Ryuu has a personality that can make a room light up. If he walks into the room you will know. He is a great guy. He will give his friend his food and not ask for anything back. Ryuu is just that way. He knows how hard life can be at times and respects others. He enjoys any Rave party. He kind of changes when going to a rave party. Most of the time he is pretty laid back and just enjoys life, but when he gets into the club its like he changes. He becomes this crazy outgoing, loving, fun to be around wolf! He is the life of any party. when he is at the party he will be on the dance floor most of the time, its soo cute. He enjoys a good Mikes hard and a nice martini, but cant handle too much alcohol any more. 

When at home he is laid back, easy to talk to, a great person to have in your life. He believes in Karma so he is always doing something nice for other people. Even though some people take advantage of him. He is hard to become a true friend of, it takes a while to prove to him that you are worthy. 

 He lives the simple life. Enjoys having fun with all of his friends. just hanging out and listening to good music, and going to parties when he is off work. 

  Weaknesses: Heights, he gets terrified of anything over 100 foot. When he was 14 he had a R/C plane hit him. He was doing some tricks in the air, and the plane hit his right wing. It broke his right wing and caused him to fall straight to the ground from 75 foot in the air. The R/C pilot then just left him. It was 3 hours till someone found him. Ryuu had 4 broken ribs, a broken arm, wing, broken back and a few pretty good cuts on him. He was in the hospital for 3 weeks. We thought he was a goner at first. That was a very traumatic experience for him and he is still getting over it to this day. He has healed fully from this but is still a bit protective of his wings. He wont let just anyone touch them and will bite you if you try. 

   Likes: He absolutely LIVES for a great rave party. I told him once 3 weeks out and by the time the party was the next day that is all he could think about.  I think he really enjoys rave parties because it allows him to be himself and show everyone else how much love he can share. If you see him at a rave party, please just buy him a drink and get to know him! You will never regret it! 

 Dislikes: He hates people that are drama queens. He just shuts down. i know he hears it all, but its like you flip a switch in him and he just gets bored with it all. He also hates moochers. an occasional mooch, sure. seven times a day. mmmm no. 


  Clothing/Personal Style:

  Ryuu has great fashion in my eyes. He is typically wearing a tighter tee shirt ( but not too tight - he likes them to wear good) and a pair of Jeans that are the coolest. He will find a pair of jeans the are tighter at the top, yet loose at the bottom, with a cool design printed on them. Love those jeans, but he wont tell me where he finds them    he seems to be fond of flannel as it keeps him warm. woodsy. lol

he lives by a ton of quotes but here was one of them,

"I have money, it's trust and character I need around me. You know, who you choose to be around you lets you know who you are."
-hann

      Theme song: 


been stuck on this lately. 

[video=youtube;MV_3Dpw-BRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/video]


He was born in October, 88 

 Favorite food: 

I find that if i cook something and tell him that he is there most of the time! 

  Favorite drink: 

 His favorite drink is a Martini, shots, and some shine!


  Favorite location: At a rave party!

Favorite weather: 85F and calm winds, slightly cloudy 

  Favorite color: Blue and green

 Least liked food: Cooked carrots!

 Least liked drink: PBR

 Least liked location:Cages... Hates those!

 Least liked weather: Rain .... -.-

 Favorite person: he likes everyone 

     Relations: He enjoys always meeting new people and making more friends

  Significant other: Single. hes ready to move forward, slowly. 
 Orientation: Gay


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds cool! You thought about commissioning a ref from someone?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see what he looks like. He sounds like the kinda guy I would want to know.


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 20, 2012)

I havent been in talk with a artist to draw him yet... if thats what you mean


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 20, 2012)

New pic!


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 21, 2012)

Fireworks, woo!  Very cool looking.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

Good lord! O__O

He's beautiful! Stunning! Jaw-droppingly hot! <insert other saucy adjectives>


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm liking the pics


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 28, 2012)

New picture .... OMG ...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryuu, The wolf draco*



Black Dragon said:


> Wolf and Fire Dragon mix



Explain how there can be a hybrid of a warm-blooded animal and a cold-blooded animal. I was never good at biology.

Edit: Quadruple posting holy shit.


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryuu, The wolf draco*



Saliva said:


> Explain how there can be a hybrid of a warm-blooded animal and a cold-blooded animal. I was never good at biology.
> 
> 
> Edit: Quadruple posting holy shit.


 

I need to delete some posts... hahahhaa, Hes more of a wolf with wings. i dont know how that happens. some stuff you just cant explain. I plan on doing lots of stories with him, and i'd like to get a fursuit in the works


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 31, 2012)

What a coincidence, I like sausages too. :V
Great bio, he is very pretty. ^^;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Good lord! O__O
> 
> He's beautiful! Stunning! Jaw-droppingly hot! <insert other saucy adjectives>



>jaw-droppingly hot
>feral four-legged creature

_Christ._




nice design, anyways.


----------



## ArcticDragonCat (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww he's cute!


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 31, 2012)

ArcticDragonCat said:


> Aww he's cute!



I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 31, 2012)

Gibby said:


> >jaw-droppingly hot
> >feral four-legged creature
> 
> _Christ._
> ...



OP had a picture of the bipedal version of his 'sona up there before I think.
Not that there is anything wrong with feral. :V


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 31, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> OP had a picture of the bipedal version of his 'sona up there before I think.
> Not that there is anything wrong with feral. :V



Feral has a simpler life, one filled with love, and what i was going after.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> Feral has a simpler life, one filled with love, and what i was going after.



You disgust me.


----------



## Ryuu (Sep 1, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You disgust me.



I think you may have read too far into that.... hahaha

Im thinking more of a relaxed life, no huge drama, just a easier life all and all.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 11, 2012)

Long time update on my fursona. I am starting to look for a artist do to a detailed drawing of Ryuu, and i updated a few things about him. added a new picture too!


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 20, 2012)

wow dude that is epic :3


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 7, 2012)

Been a while, but a new drawing, and some new details.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 8, 2012)

yes > i must addmit its VERY COOL :3


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

Hehe, very nice fursona you wrote up there.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 19, 2012)

MASSIVE update involving almost every aspect of him. Hope everyone enjoys. Thanks for the love!


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 10, 2012)

This question just dawned on me, Martini made with what...Gin or Vodka?  Based on your sig picture you garnish it with an olive not an pearl onion.  =3


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, it depends on the day. Sometimes gin, when i want a more of a zing... like after a really bad day at work. Vodka when in feeling up.  If you watch me make a drink you know how my day was. This way there is never that "How was your day" question


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 15, 2013)

Updated Song, also made a change in orientation and Sig. Other!!!!


----------



## Riho (Feb 15, 2013)

That made my fursona feel inferior.
Honor demands I must take my own life. 
I'm going to go suffocate myself in a hugpile.


----------



## Azuriel9k (Feb 23, 2013)

nooo! not you riho! hugpile someone who's not important! (i got a couple names in my head lol)


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the Compliment Riho! ^.^


----------



## Aggybyte (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet fursona. Seems cool!


----------



## Ryuu (May 1, 2013)

Song change and edited a few other minor details. looking for a new commission!


----------

